# Sixgun Fever



## blackbear (Apr 6, 2011)

Got 6 gun fever,no,checkout this link you will


http://www.customsixguns.com/index.htm

another one full of dandys
http://www.bowenclassicarms.com/


----------



## GAR (Apr 6, 2011)

Have had modifications done by both on my Rugers. Here is another one that is good:

http://www.clementscustomguns.com/

Tom


----------



## blackbear (Apr 6, 2011)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwbHzIf-toE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwbHzIf-toE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## GAR (Apr 7, 2011)

Have 3 in 45 Colt, Redhawk, Bisley and a Blackhawk. All are feed a healthy diet of cast bullets. 255gr to 325gr.

Handloading for the old round significantly increases it's performance.

Tom


----------



## blackbear (Apr 7, 2011)

Who can do a set of custom stag grips on a ruger here in Georgia?
Anyone know somebody thats fast return and does very good work?
most custom grips have to be fitted right?
Gar what hard cast bullets do you recommend?
Also will a 300XTP prolly shoot higher than a 250gr.?


----------



## valley28 (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't forget John Gallagher. Not only is he one of the best, he is also a whale of a nice guy to deal with. I have a Bisley at his shop right now.

http://www.gallagherfirearms.com/default.asp?page=1


----------



## blackbear (Apr 9, 2011)

What do you guys shoot in your 45colt for hunting?I looked yesterday and local shops only had blue box federal 225gr.lead softs hollowpoints and 225gr.winchesters and 250gr.speer golddots..will a 225gr.shoot lower thana  250-255gr.?ALso will the lead softs be to soft for a big deer/hog?


----------



## GAR (Apr 9, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Who can do a set of custom stag grips on a ruger here in Georgia?
> Anyone know somebody thats fast return and does very good work?
> most custom grips have to be fitted right?
> Gar what hard cast bullets do you recommend?
> Also will a 300XTP prolly shoot higher than a 250gr.?



I cast a couple of differant styles that I shoot out of my 45 Colt. Have some of the RCBS SAA style which is right at 285gr's or so. Have some LBT style WFNGC's that are right at 325grs and then I have a mold that lets me cast two styles of Hollow Points and a solid bullet from the same mold. The HP's are at 310gr's and the solid is 325gr. All of these are gas checked.

I got into bullet casting so I would not have to pay those outrageous prices from the likes of Cast Performance, Beartooth Bullets etc.

Hodgdon has some great load data for the old 45 Colt.

I'll try to get a picture up here in the next day or so.

Tom


----------



## GAR (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of my loads for the 45 Colt.
Left to right:

285 gr RCBS 270 SAA
310gr Penta Hollowpoint
325gr LBT style WFNGC
325gr LBT style LFN GC

I cast all the bullets pictured from molds that I have. All are lubed and sized and gas checked if needed.

These rounds were developed for my Rugers and no other handguns.

Tom


----------



## blackbear (Apr 10, 2011)

AWSOME!!! Thanks for shareing!!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't do this like this guy did.  

gt40


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 16, 2011)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Don't do this like this guy did.
> 
> gt40



I cant type my first words when i saw those pictures!!! Something like OH BLANK BLANK I know that had to hurt!


----------



## bowtie (Apr 17, 2011)

ouch.....one way to clean the toe jam out....


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 22, 2011)

OUCH! does not even begin to describe that.

Black Bear,

Eagle mfg. does some real nice grips. But they pricey. I absolutely LOVE their checkered rose wood ruger grips.


----------



## blackbear (May 28, 2011)

GOT BLACKHAWK?


----------



## yaines (May 29, 2011)

*BZZley*

The correct pronunciation is BZZlee not BIsley , if you look at the scroll work on the cylinder there is a shooting scene , it is the shooting fields in Bisley England where international shooting events were held , the American team complained to COLT that the peacemaker grip frame was not allowing the accuracy they wanted , hence the BiZley frame was designed just for the American team to help them shoot better . Rugers version of the Bisley is not the same as the Colt.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 1, 2011)

My first .45, from 1973.  Paid $100 for the revolver and a box of shells.  It remains unaltered.






My latest .45, from just before Christmas 2010.   Just a little difference in the price, but not so much considering what I was making then and now.   I wish the trigger was as good on this one as it is on the three screw.   I just load ammo and shoot, and the triggers improve.


----------



## JWarren (Jun 1, 2011)

> My first .45, from 1973. Paid $100 for the revolver and a box of shells. It remains unaltered.



I'll give you that $100 back and you can shoot the ammo before we do the deal.....


----------



## valley28 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is my Gallagherized Bisley. Should be receiving it within the next week. Super nice guy to deal with. I cannot recommend him enough.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 17, 2011)

valley28 said:


> Here is my Gallagherized Bisley. Should be receiving it within the next week. Super nice guy to deal with. I cannot recommend him enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is right purty as they say here in Bibb Co.Where in Alabama is Gallagher located?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 17, 2011)

blackbear said:


> GOT BLACKHAWK?



$96.00


----------

